# Icelandic: hátta hjá



## Silver_Biscuit

Sæl,

Þegar ég las þessa setningu gerði ég ráð fyrir því að "að hátta hjá" væri eins og *að sænga / sofa hjá*, eða *to sleep with* á ensku. Hef ég rétt fyrir mér? Og gætið þið líka sagt mér, er þetta svolítið gamaldags orðtak, eða formlegt? Ég hef aldrei séð það áður.



> Kannski bjóst hún við ég mundi hátta hjá henni.





> Perhaps she expected that I would sleep with her.



Takk fyrirfram


----------



## Merkurius

Sæll.
,,Að hátta hjá'' þýðir einfaldlega að klæða sig í náttfötin. 


> Ég varð svo þreyttur að ég *ákvað að hátta mig *og koma mér í rúmið


Hér er ég að segja að ég varð svo þreyttur að ég *ákvað að klæða mig í náttfötin mín* og fara í háttinn (að sofa).
Bestu kveðjur!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Við hefum talað áður um *að sænga* hérna og kom í ljós að það var pínulítið gamaldagsorð en ég veit ekki af hverju en ég get ekki fundið tengilinn núna! Ég er líka forvitinn að vita ef þetta hljómar vel í nútímaíslensku!

*Edit: *Merkí svaraði áður en ég var búinn að skrifa 

*Edit2:* How would you interpret SB’s quote then, Merkurius? As an error maybe? It does really seem to have that meaning (sleep with).


----------



## Merkurius

,,Sænga hjá'' er svolítið gamaldags en er enn gott og gilt í dag. Þetta er mjög mikið notað í bókmenntum en unglingar (ados) nota þetta ekki mjög oft. Sjálfur myndi ég ekki segja þetta við vini mína. En afar algengt í bókum .
*Edit*
Hljómar alls ekki illa í íslensk eyru og allir ættu að skilja þetta.


----------



## Merkurius

> Kannski bjóst hún við ég mundi hátta hjá henni.



Þetta mætti þýða sem ,,Perhaps she expected that I would put on my pajamas (get ready for bed) at her place''  
Ef ég sæi þetta eins og *þarna myndi* ég alls ekki sjá neitt kynferðislegt út úr þessu .

*Edit:
Sjá undirstrikað. Samhengi vantaði.
*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, mér sýnist núna að það væri bara saurugi hugurinn hjá SB  ... djók!


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Já ég vissi hvað "að hátta mig" þýddi, var bara ekki viss um "að hátta hjá einhverjum". Setningin þýðir þá "Kannski bjóst hún við ég mundi afklæða mig og fara að sofa í rúminu hennar"? Samhengið var örugglega að rugla mig... Ég hafði átt að sýna ykkur það. Hér er meira:



> Klæddu mig úr, sagði hún. Ég hafði jafnvel búist við þessu. Sumar konur vildu taka vindinn úr mönnum. Ég strauk undirkjólinn niður og afkrækti brjóstahaldarana og smeygði sokkabandabeltinu af henni. Hörund hennar var afar mjúkt og hún lagði fötin einhvers staðar í rökkrið. Hún settist á rúmið og ég klæddi hana úr sokkunum og lét þá liggja á gólfinu. Kannski bjóst hún við ég mundi hátta hjá henni.



Það hljómar bara eins og hún bjóst kannski við meira en að hann færi í rúm. Hvað haldið þið?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Silver_Biscuit said:


> E.S. Alex: Við _höfum _ Ég veit að þú vitir það í alvöru, bara að segja.


Úpzz!

Ég er alveg að drífa mig í málfræðifangelsið núna, ég lofa því! 
(Takk!)


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Er kannski betra að segja: "Perhaps she expected that I would stay the night."? Mér datt þetta bara núna í hug.


----------



## sindridah

Silver_Biscuit said:


> Er kannski betra að segja: "Perhaps she expected that I would stay the night."? Mér datt þetta bara núna í hug.



Já í rauninni er betra að segja það, þetta með náttfötin finnst mér kjánaleg túlkun á þessu þótt það sé í rauninni ekkert að þeirri túlkun, en þessi þýðing sem þú varst að koma með núna finnst mér mun eðlilegri túlkun. Fer líka auðvitað bara eftir aðstæðum í þessari sögu sem þú ert að lesa. En eins og ég segi "Perhaps she expected that I would stay the night" finnst mér mun eðlilegri þýðing.


----------



## Merkurius

Sælir. Miðað við samhengið sem er gefið þá er þetta sú meining að sænga hjá. Ef þú myndir bara koma með þessa setningu myndi ég allavega skilja þetta sem svo að þú værir að gera þig tilbúnan í háttinn. En núna er það alveg ljóst að átt er við kynferðislega merkingu og þýðingin er mjög góð!


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Takk strákar! En Merkurius, hvora þýðingu varstu að tala um? Er þér sammála Sindra og heldur að "stay the night" væri betri en "sleep with"?


----------



## Merkurius

Ég er sammála Sindra að ,,stay the night'' væri betri en ,,sleept with.'' Þegar þú notar ,,sleep with'' ertu að segja að gefa það til skyna (segja það með fullri vissu) að aðilinn hafi haft mök með hinum aðilanum. Hér er hins vegar ekki verið að segja að hann sé að sofa hjá henni en *það er gefið í skyn* og því er ,,stay the night'' virkilega góð þýðing. 





> Undress me, she said. I had even expected this. Some women wanted ,,to take the wind out of men'' (very sexual). I stroke her underdress downwards and unhatched her bra and took of her _sokkabandabelti_. Her skin was very soft and she put the clothes somewhere in the dark. She sat on the bed and took her socks of and put them on the floor. Maybe she expected I would stay the night with her (in the meaning of sleeping with).


Ef mér skjátlast ekki er þetta eftir Indriða G. Þorsteinsson ,,79 af stöðinni.'' Man að ég las hana núna í vetur og horfði einnig á myndina sem ég mæli eindregið með!


----------



## sindridah

upz, var ekkert að taka eftir þessu samhengi sem hún gaf. 

This is how an angel c​ries
I blame it on my own sick pride
Blame it on my A.D.D baby 

En ég heppinn að hafa giskað á réttar aðstæður!​


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Já alveg rétt! Jæja ekki alveg, það er ekki 67 heldur 79 en það skiptir ekki miklu máli. Ég er búin að lesa bókina og er nú bara að reyna að þýða dálítið af henni. Ég er nú orðin ótrúlega forvitin um "að taka vindin úr mönnum"... ég hef greinilega ekki skilið þetta almennilega. Verð að byrja nýjan þráð!

Sokkabandabelti er _girdle_, ef þig langaði að vita!


----------



## Donnerstag

Ég er ósammála þeim sem hafa skrifað hér áður. Ég myndi nánast undantekningalaust túlka "að hátta hjá e-m" sem "að ríða e-m". Ef skrifað væri "að hátta sig" myndi ég aftur á móti skilja það svo, að nefnd persóna gengi til hvílu / færi í náttföt.


----------



## Merkurius

Já, ég talaði við mjög marga í dag og spurði þau út í þetta. Flestir sögðu að þau myndu ekki sjá neitt kynferðislegt út úr þessari ákveðnu setningu en sumir tóku bara ekki annað í mál. 
Þetta er kannski ekki skrítið að skilja á báða vegu því:
*A) Ég hátta mig *- felur í sig að gera sig tilbúnan að fara í háttinn.
*B) Að klæða sig úr *- að klæða sig úr *öllum *fötunum sem þá leiðir til einhvers kynferðislegs.
Þannig ég held að þetta fari eftir samhengi og hvernig aðilinn skilur þetta. 
Sjálfum finnst mér allt í lagi að sagt sé ,,Ég háttaði hjá frænku minni.'' án þess að sjá nokkurt kynferðislegt í henni, en aðrir myndu eflaust ekki vera sammála. 
En í gefnu samhengi er það algjörlega verið að tala um eitthvað kynferðislegt. (Vona að fleiri séu sammála mér.)
Bkv.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Ég kasta mínu atkvæði á vogaskálarnar: Að hátta *hjá* einhverjum þýðir einfaldlega að hafa kynmök við einhvern. Þó svo að 'að hátta' þýði beint að gera sig tilbúinn fyrir háttinn þá þýðir 'að sofa *hjá*' ekki að sofa.


----------

